# WeatherDuino Pro2 - Uma estação meteorológica completa, faça você mesmo.



## Werk_AG (13 Jun 2014 às 02:48)

O projecto WeatherDuino Pro2 visa a construção intregral de uma estação meteorológica, recorrendo a instrumentos de medição amplamente disponíveis no mercado e de preço acessível.
Este projecto cujo desenvolvimento, começou à aproximadamente um ano, encontra-se actualmente num estado de maturação e estabilidade, que penso já justificar a sua partilha com todos os que possam estar interessados em construir a sua própria estação meteorológica.

Assim, de forma gradual e faseada irá sendo publicada informação actualizada e o mais completa possível no site de suporte ao projecto WeatherDuino Pro2.





Na MeteoCercal utilizamos unicamente WeatherDuino Pro2!


----------



## Werk_AG (3 Jul 2014 às 16:55)

A primeira versão publica do software WeatherDuino Pro2 está já disponivel.
Downloads aqui.

Obrigado por ler


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Ago 2014 às 23:06)

Apesar de ter consciência de que a temática da construção da nossa própria estação meteorológica não tem muita aceitação entre nós Portugueses, vou continuando a tentar divulgar o assunto. Vencer o preconceito de que uma estação construída em casa, certamente não será lá grande coisa, não é fácil, eu sei. Talvez agora, que o sistema está a atrair atenções no estrangeiro e começam a surgir as primeiras WeatherDuino Pro2 já em funcionamento, as coisas possam mudar entre nós... ou não.

Actualmente está já publicada quase toda a informação relativa a este projecto. Tudo em Open Source: Software, Esquemas, listas de material, etc, etc 

Para mais info e suporte, visite o  Fórum Suporte ao Projecto WeatherDuino Pro2


----------



## Werk_AG (28 Ago 2014 às 02:22)

Obrigado aos que têm acreditado no sistema WeatherDuino Pro2. Um só que fosse, já seria motivo de regozijo e motivação acrescida para continuar a desenvolver este projecto. Os resultados à vista de todos falam por si.

WeatherDuino Weather Stations - Worldwide Users Map​


-


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Nov 2014 às 01:36)

Passados alguns meses desde a última actualização de software, é chegada a altura de anunciar uma nova versão de software para o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2.

Esta não é apenas mais uma nova versão de software, ela introduz uma nova forma de utilização para o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2, permitindo a utilização de um ou mais ecrans para visualização dos seus dados meteorológicos, que podem ser instalados nas diversas divisões de sua casa, todos eles recebendo dados a via radio a partir da unidade receptora principal que comunica com o Cumulus. Até a data e hora é síncrona entre todos os display's.

Para os interessados em mais informação, cliquem neste link.

Apesar de apenas três estações WeatherDuino Pro2 aparecerem listadas no nosso mapa, tenho conhecimento de estações já a funcionar em Portugal, Brasil, Finlandia, Itália, Polónia, Luxemburgo, Austrália e em breve entrará em funcionamento a primeira no Reino Unido.

Por fim deixo aqui um diagrama do sistema WeatherDuino Pro2, que julgo dá uma ideia rápida do conceito de todo o sistema.

Obrigado por ter lido.


----------



## Werk_AG (18 Jan 2015 às 22:44)

O sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 tem mais um novo acessório. Unidades Wireless Display que mostram todos os dados recebidos pelo receptor principal, em qualquer parte de sua casa. Podem ser utilizadas tantas unidades Wireless Display quantas as necessárias.

Mais info aqui: WeatherDuino Pro2 Wireless Display - What is it?


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2015 às 23:24)

Um projecto incrível e de louvar!!!
Esperemos que mais portugueses se interessem por ele e com este magnifico trabalho desenvolvido!
Os meus parabéns!

Aqui o "contra" será mesmo ter mãozinhas para a electrónica! 
Assim em números redondos em quanto pode vir a ficar todo o investimento?

Um abraço!


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 23:37)

Fantástico! Bom trabalho!!


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Jan 2015 às 19:16)

Obrigado a ambos pelo incentivo..



actioman disse:


> Um projecto incrível e de louvar!!!
> Esperemos que mais portugueses se interessem por ele e com este magnifico trabalho desenvolvido!
> Os meus parabéns!
> 
> ...



Algum jeito com a electrónica e um pouco de conhecimento do ambiente Arduino são importantes e tornam muito mais fácil a execução de um projecto como o WeatherDuino Pro2.
A adesão de portugueses a este projecto na verdade é pouca, comparando com a adesão e interesse que têm suscitado a nível internacional. Em parte eu até compreendo o porquê, certamente que o nosso baixo poder de compra e o momento de crise que vivemos não é alheio a esta situação. Não me é fácil determinar um valor exacto para o custo total de um sistema WeatherDuino Pro2, pois ele depende de vários factores que são opção de quem monta (tipo de sensores, sistema de alimentação, etc, etc), no entanto tenho a certeza que ele será mais elevado do que o custo da estação mais barata das vulgarmente designadas por estações de gama média (watsons pce, etc), mas tambem é mais baixo do que o custo de algumas dessas mesmas estações de valor mais elevado, exactamente das mesmas marcas, e modestia à parte, as possibilidades de uma WeatherDuino Pro2 estão noutro patamar. Possibilidade de usar sensores Sensirion SHT1x (as Davis usam SHT11) ou SHT2x, possibilidade de multi-posicionamento de senores usando várias unidades TX, emulação Davis Vantage PRO para ligação como Cumulus (sem probelmas de perca de ligação tipicas das Fine Offset), sistema de comunicação RF robusto, possibilidade de ter displays wireless por toda a casa... até 5 sensores Temp/ Hum extra...
Nas conideraçãoes de custo de uma estação meteorológica à um outro factor muito importante que deveria ser sempre tido em conta, que está para além do seu custo inicial... falo do custo de manutenção em funcionamento a longo prazo, custo das peças de degaste habitual, principalmente anemómetros e sensores de temperatura / humidade. Por exemplo, numa WeatherDuino Pro2, a substituição desse sensor, mesmo que se esteja a utilizar um sensor de grande qualidade como o SHT11, custará menos de 10 euros, quanto custa isso numa qualquer outra estação?

É provável que muito em breve, uma grande publicação online internacional venha a incluir durante vários meses consecutivos um artigo muito descritivo sobre o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2, com estimativas de custo total e parcial (de cada uma das peças) e muita informação adicional sobre as possibilidades do sistema. Acredito que será uma coisa a sério, pois os  editores e técnicos da publicação vão inclusivamente testar unidades funcionais. O artigo não está a ser escrito por mim, apenas me foi requerida autorização de publicação e me é dado conhecimento da evolução do conteúdo do artigo em questão, pelo que estou à vontade quanto à isenção do mesmo. Não estou a pagar pela sua publicação, antes pelo contrário, recusei receber qualquer pagamento.

O WeatherDuino Pro2 não é um brinquedinho electrónico, e quem tenha capacidade de mexer no código, pode até fazer coisas impressionantes, como o que foi feito numa instalação na Finlandia.

Por mim vou continuar a partilhar o que vou fazendo, e se disponibilizo as PCB's é apenas porque isso facilita a vida a quem pretende montar o sistema e porque elas garantem uma construção com a qualidade necessária ao bom funcionamento do mesmo.

O WeatherDuino Pro2 está aí, e o futuro a Deus pertençe.


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2015 às 21:35)

Há empresas online que façam os PCB's por encomenda?

Eu um dia é bem provável que me possa aventurar neste projecto.
Terá é de ser "ver e copiar", pois tecnicamente não tenho conhecimentos para mais.

Para além das vantagens que já foram apontadas, uma outra é o poder-mos ir construindo a nossa estação aos poucos, consoante haja verba para gastar. 
E claro fica-mos com aquele bom sabor do "fui eu que fiz"!


Cá fico à espera dessa publicação online! 
Uma vez mais força e parabéns por um trabalho tão louvável aberto a todos de forma gratuita!


----------



## hvalentim (28 Jan 2015 às 11:02)

O projecto evolui muito desde a última vez que por aqui andei. Parece um excelente compromisso entre preço e qualidade atendendo a que as estações de gama baixa não cumprem e as de gama alta têm um preço exagerado.

Presentemente, só vejo um obstáculo para aderir: a solução para publicação dos dados estar dependente do Cumulus, que é um software exclusivo para Windows e não corre nos dispositivos miniatura tipo Raspberry ou certos NAS com o WD MyCloud, correndo Linux (distro Debian), como o que uso actualmente.

Um driver para o weewx era o ideal.


----------



## hvalentim (29 Jan 2015 às 14:03)

Analisando melhor o assunto. Uma vez que actualmente o software emula o protocolo de uma estação Davis (julgo que originalmente replicava o EasyWeatherPlus, lendo os dados a partir de um ficheiro de texto igual ao gerado por este ), neste instante deve ser possível usá-lo com qualquer software cliente capaz de comunicar com uma Davis, certo? Já alguém o testou com o WeeWX (que originalmente até começou por ser escrito para Davis)?


----------



## Werk_AG (30 Jan 2015 às 03:14)

actioman disse:


> Há empresas online que façam os PCB's por encomenda?
> 
> Eu um dia é bem provável que me possa aventurar neste projecto.
> Terá é de ser "ver e copiar", pois tecnicamente não tenho conhecimentos para mais.
> ...



Não precisa mandar fazer as PCB's necessárias, elas estão disponíveis já feitas e prontas a serem montadas.
Esse saborzinho a "feito por mim e a meu gosto" é de facto muito agradável!
Por outro lado, quem o possa fazer, tem a possibilidade de alterar o código e poder costumizar o sistema para utilizar com outros tipos de sensores. Sei de alguem que está a utilizar sensores de medição de vento ultrasonicos com uma WeatherDuino Pro2.

Abraço amigo, faz tempo que não falavamos.


----------



## Werk_AG (30 Jan 2015 às 03:40)

hvalentim disse:


> Analisando melhor o assunto. Uma vez que actualmente o software emula o protocolo de uma estação Davis (julgo que originalmente replicava o EasyWeatherPlus, lendo os dados a partir de um ficheiro de texto igual ao gerado por este ), neste instante deve ser possível usá-lo com qualquer software cliente capaz de comunicar com uma Davis, certo? Já alguém o testou com o WeeWX (que originalmente até começou por ser escrito para Davis)?



Olá hvalentim... Já não vinha aqui hà uns dias, pelo que a minha resposta vem um pouco tarde, uma vez que já estamos falando sobre este assunto no site de supporte ao WeatherDuino Pro2.

Só para que conste aqui tambem, o WeatherDuino Pro2 não funciona apenas com o Cumulus. Nem mesmo quando apenas utilizava o protocolo easyweather.dat funcionava só com o Cumulus, o WSDL era tambem suportado.
Actualmente, o WeatherDuino Pro2, em termos de comunicação com o software emula uma Davis Vantage, pelo que teóricamente será compatível com qualquer programa que funcione com uma Davis Vantage. Digo teoricamente porque na prática pode não ser bem assim. Para além do Cumulus 1 e do novo CumulusMX com os quais o funcionamento é garantido, eu não o testei com nenhum outro a não ser o Weather Display, com o qual tambem parece ser compatível. A horrível interface deste último não me levou a levar os testes muito por diante.
Quanto ao WeeWX, não faço ideia da sua compatibilidade... Os meus conhecimentso de Linux são muito básicos, e não tive muito exito na ultima tentativa de instalação de fiz. Nunca cheguei a conseguir fazê-lo correr. Sou básico mesmo!

Já agora fica aqui uma info para todos os que possam ainda não ter reparado: O Cumulus já não é mais um programa só para Windows, o novo CumulusMX além de correr em Windows, corre tambem em Linux (até num PI), desde que tenha o Mono instalado.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Werk_AG (28 Fev 2015 às 08:16)

Há pouco mais de um mês referi aqui, que uma  grande publicação internacional (embora não muito conhecida na Europa, penso eu), iria provávelmente publicar um artigo sobre o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2. Agora já não é, muito provávelmente, é um facto.
A Silicon Chip Magazine (com edição online e em papel) publicou já na sua edição de Março de 2015, o primeiro de quatro artigos dedicados ao sistema WeatherDuino Pro2. O artigo agora publicado, e os três que serão publicados nos meses seguintes, foram redigidos na integra para a Silicon Chip Magazine, por Trevor Robinson, um australiano utilizador do sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 desde à largos meses, e que desde o ínicio se apaixonou pela simplicidade e fiabilidade do mesmo, sendo sem dúvida o grande responsável pela popularidade que o sistema está a obter na Australia e Nova Zelândia.
Polónia, Itália, Republica Checa, Finlânia e Reino Unido, onde neste momento estão em fase de contrução várias unidades, são outros pontos do globo onde se encontram já em funcionamento ou em contrução sistemas WeatherDuino Pro2. Esta semana mesmo foram enviadas as primeiras pcb's para os EUA.
E por último, mas não menos importante, em Portugal mais duas unidades começarão a ser construidas muito em breve. Mais uma a Norte a juntar-se a de Estarreja, e uma outra na região Centro, que, a avaliar pelo empenho que está a ser posto quer na vertente da construção quer na da implantação, pode muito bem tornar-se uma referência.

Mas o trabalho continua... Está na forja um novo software (codename "Chapin"), compatível com o actual hardware, com funcionalidades possívelmente impensáveis num sistema de custo tão reduzido.

Obrigado por ler.


----------



## Werk_AG (28 Fev 2015 às 23:40)

Eis aqui a primeira página da edição de Março da Silicon Chip Magazine


----------



## marco_cruz (5 Mar 2015 às 19:49)

Só descobri este tópico agora...
Não vi ainda detalhes do projeto, mas parece interessante.
Werk_AG, no futuro terei necessidade de ter várias unidades a monitorizar: nivel de água,  temperatura de água,  temperatura do solo e hr. Será que poderei utilizar este projeto como base!?


----------



## Werk_AG (19 Abr 2015 às 03:55)

Em relação a monitorizar temperaturas / humidade relativa, o WeatherDuino Pro2 permite utilizar até 5 sensores extra, para além do sensor principal de monitorização /registo da temperatura do ar.
Basicamento o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 tem mais ou menos com as mesmas possibilidades de uma Davis Vantage Pro, (que na verdade emula) com algumas vantagens adicionais.
A proxima versão do software WeatherDuino Pro2, irá inclusivamente suportar o registo de dados numa memoria flash, tal como acontece com as Davis quando munidas de um data logger. Serão registados exactamente o mesmo tipo de dados, e com as mesmas possibilidades e capacidade ( o chip de mémória inclusive é o mesmo usado nos logger das Davis).

*WeatherDuino Pro2 - Worldwide Stations Map*


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Jun 2015 às 00:26)

E pronto, depois de oito meses de desenvolvimento e testes, já foi publicada ontem a versão 1.4 do software WeatherDuino Pro2, agora com suporte para um data loger por hardware, igualzinho e com as mesmas capacidades do data logger da  Davis. Na verdade, trata-se de uma emulação, que usa até o mesmo chip de memória e tudo.
Funcional em Cumulus1, CumulusMX, WeewX, WeatherDisplay, etc, etc... em principio qualquer um que funcione tambem com uma Davis Vantage Pro.

Mas como não sou de descansar à sombra da bananeira... na forja está já o suporte para os magnificos sensores de direcção e velocidade do vento da Inspeed Instruments, nomeadamente o Vortex 8 e o Vane-2, ambos totalmente electrónicos sem reed switch.

Desta forma o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 permitira satisfazer até o mais exigente em termos de qualidade do sensores possiveis de serem usados, pois em relação a sensores de temperatura e humidade já suporta quase tudo, desde os reputados Sensirion gama SHT2x, ou SHT1x, aos mais económicos HTU21D, ou ainda os ultra baratos DHT22 (nada recomendado).

Se tudo correr como esperado, dentro de um mês, a MeteoCercal terá já um WeatherDuino Pro2 a operar com sensores de velocidade e direção do vento da Inspeed!


----------



## hvalentim (9 Jun 2015 às 11:18)

O suporte dos sensores de vento Inspeed são muito boas notícias e faz do sistema a opção mais inteligente e uma solução evolutiva capaz de satisfazer tanto quem pretenda melhorar, reaproveitando no processo as melhores partes do que já tenha investido, seja para quem pretenda construir uma solução que supere as melhores estações de marca. 

Parabéns e obrigado pela infinita paciência com que apoia quem mete mãos à obra.


----------



## Werk_AG (3 Set 2015 às 06:21)

Foi hoje publicada uma nova versão de software para as estações meteorológicas WeatherDuino Pro2 (compativel com Davis Vantage Pro, data logger inclusive).

A partir de agora o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 é praticamente uma estação meteorológica universal, aceitando uma grande variedade de sensores meteorológicos, desde os mais económicos aos verdadeiramente profissionais.

Eis a lista dos sensores actualmente suportados

*Wind Speed sensors*

--- Fine Offset Anemometers ---
Standard FO anemometers
FO anemometer modified with 1 hall effect sensor

--- Inspeed Anemometers ---
Inspeed Vortex, digital 8 pulse revolution
Inspeed Vortex, hall efect sensor
Inspeed Vortex, read switch sensor

--- Davis Anemometers ---
Davis 6410 anemometer

--- Novalynx Anemometers ---
Novalynx, model 200-WS-02F

--- Environmental Measurements Limited ---
EML, model WSD1 

--- Didcot Instrument Company ---
DIDCOT, model DWR205


*Wind Direction Sensors*

--- Fine Offset Wind Vane ---
Standard FO wind vane

--- Inspeed Wind Vane ---
Inspeed E-Vane 2

--- Davis Wind Vane ---
Davis 6410 and 7911 wind vane

--- Didcot Instrument Company ---
DIDCOT, model DWD205


*Tipping Bucket Rain Gauges*

--- Wired Models ---
- Fine Offset (PCE, Watson, etc)
- Davis 7852 
- Texas Electronics, model 525 
- Virtually, any tipping bucket rain gauge from any brand

--- Wireless Models ---
- Auriol H13726
- Ventus W155
- Hama EWS 1500
- Meteoscan w155 w160
- Alecto WS-3500
- Balance RF-WS100

*Outside Temperature / Humidity Sensors*

- All SHT2x series from Sensirion
- All SHT1x series from Sensirion
- HTU21D
- DHT21 or DHT22 (low end sensors)

Em breve poderá vir a ser publicado um estudo comparativo, a decorrer no Reino Unido, entre uma WeatherDuino Pro2 e uma Davis, montadas lado a lado. Com sensores de qualidade equivalente, é dificil distinguir os dados de uma dos de outra, sendo que a WeatherDuino Pro2 ganha na resolução da velocidade do vento. A WeatherDuino Pro2 permite uma resolução standard de 0, 44mph (0,72Km/h) podendo ir até 0.22 mph (0,36 Km/h) enquanto a Davis se fica por 1 mph (1.60 Km/h). Caso se preenda a WeatherDuino Pro2 tambem pode funcionar com resolução de 1mph

E assim vai o tempo.


----------



## Werk_AG (3 Set 2015 às 07:07)

Algumas ideias para pensar!

De uma instalação na Finlândia:
Um sistema WeatherDuino Pro2, um Raspberry Pi B+ a correr o CumulusMX, e tudo numa só caixinha, a consumir pouco mais de 5Watts que são fornecidos via PoE. E ainda emite dados para quase uma dezena de displays wireless (WD units)








E só mais uma imagem, que da qual só posso dizer que é uma instalação a sério. E sim, dentro da caixinha a ler os instrumentos e a enviar os dados, está uma unidade WeatherDuino Pro2 TX com um emissor de 10mW.
(Apesar de parecer, o RS não está nas alturas, e está ali porque neste caso se pretende que esteja)


----------



## Werk_AG (4 Set 2015 às 18:10)

Faltava uma imagenzinha das "celebres" unidades Wireless Display.
Destas, pode ter quantas quizer, espalhadas pela casa. São extremamente baratas e fáceis de construir. A ultima versão já suporta ecrans sensíveis ao toque.






_A foto acima é de uma instalação feita por zitoune, em Singapura.










_


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Set 2015 às 05:45)

Werk_AG disse:


> Obrigado a ambos pelo incentivo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Acho que todo esse sistema se fabricado em certa quantidade talvez 100 unidades em impressão 3d o preço ficaria tão baixo quanto 100-50$

Claro que seria um bom investimento vender isso em Portugal e para o Mundo, e quase certeza de lucro garantido.

E claro que tem que ter o know how dos softwear mais e simples a ideia o bom seria montar um codigo proprio.

 E um Hardwear próprio talvez o arduino em si e muito caro...


----------



## Werk_AG (29 Out 2015 às 19:51)

cubensis disse:


> Acho que todo esse sistema se fabricado em certa quantidade talvez 100 unidades em impressão 3d o preço ficaria tão baixo quanto 100-50$
> 
> Claro que seria um bom investimento vender isso em Portugal e para o Mundo, e quase certeza de lucro garantido.



Obrigado pela sua opinião. Efectivamente poderia ser interessante produzir o WeatherDuino Pro2 de forma industrial, no entanto é minha intenção continuar a manter o sistema orientado para uma construção DIY. Sei que esta opção pode afastar muitos potenciais utilizadores, mas por outro lado atrai utilizadores com gosto pela electrónica, que geralmente completam a construção com êxito, e em alguns casos, acabam até por trazer constribuições importantes para o desenvolvimento do sistema.



cubensis disse:


> E claro que tem que ter o know how dos softwear mais e simples a ideia o bom seria montar um codigo proprio.



Não sei se terei compreendido bem o que pretende dizer com, "bom seria montar um codigo proprio", mas creio que se refere à emulação Davis Vantage Pro. O sistema corre um codigo próprio que é publico (open source), a opção pela emulação Davis Vantage Pro tem apenas a intenção de permitir que o hardware possa ser usado com qualquer dos "softwares" mais usados, tal como o Cumulus1, CumulusMX, WeewX, e outros.



cubensis disse:


> E um Hardwear próprio talvez o arduino em si e muito caro...



O sistema utiliza o Arduino Nano, cujos clones, na china custam menos de US5$. Não me parece caro.

Dependendo de muitas variáveis, talvez um dia o sistema WeatherDuino Pro, possa vir a ser disponibilizado como um kit, mas nada aponta para que isso aconteça num futuro próximo.


----------



## Toby (26 Fev 2016 às 13:35)

Boa tarde,

Sorry para o meu mau português.
O meu português e inglês é demasiado fracos para bem compreender. 

É projeto 100% português? Artesanal ou comercial?
Se um membro deste projeto falar franceses…  lançar-me-ei bem.
Duplas medidas com o meu Davis seria simpáticas… 

Obrigado,  bom fim de semana


----------



## Werk_AG (29 Fev 2016 às 02:50)

Olá Toby

Desculpa a demora na resposta. Por vezes estou uns dias sem visitar este forum, de modo que só agora vi esta mensagem que acho terei já respondido no forum do WeatherDuino..
Não serias o primeiro a utilizar uma WeatherDuino Pro2 ao lado de uma Davis, existem alguém no Reino Unido a faze-lo, e a comparar dados desde à meses! Pelo que sei não está arrependido. 
Aqui em Portugal existem tambem algumas estações com páginas web e a funcionar desde hà algum tempo, Duas à mais de um ano.

Obrigado


----------



## Toby (29 Fev 2016 às 21:14)

Werk_AG disse:


> Olá Toby
> 
> Desculpa a demora na resposta. Por vezes estou uns dias sem visitar este forum, de modo que só agora vi esta mensagem que acho terei já respondido no forum do WeatherDuino..
> Não serias o primeiro a utilizar uma WeatherDuino Pro2 ao lado de uma Davis, existem alguém no Reino Unido a faze-lo, e a comparar dados desde à meses! Pelo que sei não está arrependido.
> ...



Ola,

A discussão sobre o vosso fórum avança bem.
Como diz-se na Bélgica: o projeto amadurece.
Convido o que aquilo interessa de visitar o fórum: http://www.meteocercal.info/forum/index.php

Quando lanço o meu projeto, penso fazer aqui e sobre infoclimat uma reportagem não - - à não (não sei como diz-se em português).

É necessário apoiar as pessoas que empreendem! 
Uma extensão para astrofoto trota na cabeça


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Mar 2016 às 03:26)

Está já disponível o novo pacote de software v2.0 para o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2.

De entre as novas funcionalidades, destaque para:

-  O antigo sistema AuriolDuino foi integrado no projecto WeatherDuino Pro2. Significa isto que, com o novo software as unidades RX utilizadas pelo sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 podem agora ser utilizadas para receber dados das estações meteorológicas Auriol H13726 e compativeis.*
permitindo aos seus utilizadores um modo fácil de registar e ter os dados das suas estações num PC.
- Adicionado suporte para sensors de temperatura e humidade do solo e humidade de folhas**
- Output para commando de relé, com base em função programável pelo utilizador. Controlo de sistemas de rega, ar condicionado, etc, etc.

Conjuntamente com o lançamento do software v2.0, foi tambem apresentado um novo receptor para o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2, disponibilizado completamente montado e testado. Esta solução é certamente muito interessante para os ainda muitos utilizadores de estações Auriol, quer em Portugal quer em outros países onde ainda se encontram à venda.



​

_* Auriol H13726, Ventus W155, Hama EWS 1500 / Meteoscan w155 w160 / Alecto WS-3500 / Balance RF-WS100

** Supported Soil Moisture sensor: __Vegetronix VH400_
_** Supported Leaf Wetness sensor: __Decagon Leaf Wetness Sensor._
_** Supported Soil / Leaf temperature sensors - Up to four Dallas 1-wire temperature sensors._


----------



## Werk_AG (21 Nov 2016 às 00:09)

Disponivel já a partir de Dezembro de 2016 a nova unidade base e receptor para o sistema WeatherDuino Pro2.

*WeatherDuino Pro2 PLUS RX v1.30*




De entre muitas novidades, tais como a utilização de um ecran TFT, destaca-se a possibilidade de a unidade poder fazer upload dos dados para o Wunderground, sem necessidade de estar ligada a qualquer computador, usando apenas a rede Wifi de casa.
Acerto da hora de Verão e Inverno automática para qualquer parte do mundo, e o relógio local sincronizado a cada hora com servidores NTP, selecionáveis pelo utilizador.
E claro, mantem-se a retro-compatibilidade com todas as unidades TX e WD existentes, assim como a emulação Davis Vantage Pro e data logger.


----------



## Werk_AG (30 Nov 2016 às 06:30)

Uma imagem de uma unidade completamente montada, é ilustrativo e fica sempre bem. 
Para os interessados em saber mais, a pouco e pouco, vai-se revelando a "coisa" aqui :
WeatherDuino Pro2 PLUS Receiver - Overview

Apesar da pouca informação divulgada, e do software para esta versão nem sequer estar ainda publicado, o primeiro lote de placas esgotou dois dias após a divulgação pública do Pro2 PLUS. Isto tem um significado: Confiança.
Obrigado a todos, e aqui neste espaço do MeteoPT, aos Portugueses em especial, que confiaram e continuam a confiar no sistema WeatherDuino Pro2.
Uma das primeiras Pro2 PLUS, ficou cá em terras lusas, algures a sul do Tejo... ou do Sado mesmo!


----------



## Toby (30 Nov 2016 às 11:04)

Bom dia,

Não renunciei… 
Pelo momento testo as minhas competências em electrónica  e com o meu português e o meu inglês é o inferno ....


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Jan 2017 às 16:59)

@Werk_AG por quanto fica uma brincadeira destas? Pelo menos comprar o PCB e os componentes. Montar, soldar e isso eu consigo fazer. Já que tenho um Arduino Uno em casa também.

Achei o fórum um pouco confuso, tens lá várias threads mas com componentes diferentes. Qual é a diferença?


----------



## Werk_AG (5 Jan 2017 às 00:15)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> @Werk_AG por quanto fica uma brincadeira destas? Pelo menos comprar o PCB e os componentes. Montar, soldar e isso eu consigo fazer. Já que tenho um Arduino Uno em casa também.



Olá boas,

O custo desta "brincadeira" depende muito da qualidade dos sensores (anemómetro, pluviómetro, etc, etc) que pretender usar com ela,.e dos materiais usados na sua construção (caixas, instalação, sistema de alimentação, etc, etc). O custo das placas necessárias (minimo uma RX e uma TX) é restantes componentes electrónicos é relativamente baixo, no entanto o custo final será sempre superior ao preço de uma estação já construida tipo Fine Offset (PCE, Watson etc).

É possivel ver no forum, fotografias de pelo menos duas instalações feitas com esta "brincadeira", em que em cada uma, possivelmente terá sido gasto mais do que o custo de duas Davis Vantage Pro2 completas, e creio que, os que o fizeram sabiam o que estavam a fazer e não a deitar dinheiro à rua. Uma delas é utilizada em investigação, e para além do sensores convencionais (vento, pluviosidade, temp / hum do ar), está ainda a utilizar quatro sensors de temperatura e humidade de solo, mais dois sensores de condensação foliar Decagon - Leaf Wetness Sensor (só um destes sensors custa quase metade de uma Davis) e em breve um medidor de qualidade do ar baseado na medição de particulas ppm2,5 (standard EPA) com sensores da Sharp, tudo isto ligado num sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 PLUS. Existe alguma outra "brincadeira" cujo custo não tenha muitos zeros, que permita tudo isto? No entanto é tambem possível construí-la na totalidade por menos de 300€, e saber que as outras possibilidades estão lá! Começa-se com um anemómetro de 15€ da Fine Offset, pluviómetro 15€ Fine Offset (PCE, Watson)  etc, etc, e na medida das possibilidades ou se mantem assim, ou vai-se fazendo upgrades aos instrumentos... anemómetro Davis, anemómetro Inspeed, anemometro Novalynx, anemómetro Didcot... a "brincadeira" funciona com quase tudo. :-) e acredite, eu não levei a mal a utilização da palavra "brincadeira", porque na verdade o sistema WeatherDuino é realmente uma brincadeira muito aditiva, sei-o por experiência própria. É exactamente essa capacidade de se poder usar os instrumentos que se quiser, e até a possibilidade de adequar o software a situações especificas,  que torna o sistema tão atrativo. Eu por exemplo utilizo os dados da estação (humidade do solo inclusive) para controlar o sistema de rega e torná-lo mais eficiente, poupando na água e no consumo de electricidade da electrobomba.





Scan_Ferr disse:


> Achei o fórum um pouco confuso, tens lá várias threads mas com componentes diferentes. Qual é a diferença?



Compreendo a crítica, que possivelmente se deve à inexistencia de tópicos tipo "Guide to building", ou "How to", que sinceramente evito a todo o custo ter, e por uma simples razão: O exito na construção e utilização de um sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 depende essencialmente da compreensão prévia de como todo o sistema funciona. Estou certo de que toda a informação necessária para esse fim, existe no forum, e a prová-lo estão as centenas de unidades já construidas e instaladas em várias partes do mundo. É certo, que  reuni-la e processá-la requerá algum tempo de pesquisa e leitura no forum, mas é precisamente esse investimento em pesquisa, que irá fazer com que cada um, a dado ponto, chegue à conclusão se deve ou não enveredar pela construção do sistema. O sistema não é complexo nem difícil, mas está longe de ser algo tipo kit electrónico, capaz de ser construido com simples instruções passo a passo.

Depois de passar algum tempo no forum de suporte do sistema WeatherDuino, verá que as coisas vão ficando cada vez mais claras. :-)

Cumprimentos
Werk_AG


----------



## Werk_AG (26 Ago 2017 às 04:30)

No post anterior, datado de Janeiro de 2017 é referido que as estações meteorológicas WeatherDuino Pro2 PLUS poderiam vir a dispor de um sistema de medição da qualidade do ar.

Alguns meses depois, o WeatherDuino Air Quality Monitor chegou!
Desenvolvido para funcionar integrado no sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 PLUS, é tambem possível usá-lo como um dispositivo independente, permitindo leituras da qualidade do ar, no seu próprio display.

O WeatherDuino Air Quality Monitor fornece leituras da densidade de particulas PM2.5, PM10 e Air Quality Index (EPA standard) e CO2 (opcional)

Possibilidade de upload dos dados de qualidade do ar para o ThingSpeak através do WeatherDuino Pro2 PLUS.

Informação mais detalhada pode ser consultada aqui:
http://www.meteocercal.info/forum/Thread-WeatherDuino-Air-Quality-Monitor-presentation

WeatherDuino is 4PRO


----------



## Toby (26 Ago 2017 às 07:32)

Ola,

Preciso que o sistema WeatherDuino permite evoluir ao vosso ritmo (tempos/dinheiro).
Com a paciência, há meio para chegar à uma qualidade de medidas também boa que os DAVIS VP2. 
Se respeitar certas regras de montagens/implantações dos captores tem uma estação metereologia ao TOP!

Bom fim de semana.

PS: Comecei uma montagem recuperando elementos.


----------



## Werk_AG (11 Set 2017 às 05:44)

WeatherDuino Pro2 PLUS - Air Quality Monitor

Dados da Qualidade do Ar para a região oriental da Serra de Montejunto, ao vivo e a cores, aqui:

http://www.meteocercal.info/TS_AirQualityIndex.php

E no link abaixo, dados de uma estação oficial, mais ou menos a 35Km da MeteoCercal, pertencente à Agencia Portuguesa do Ambiente - Qualidade do Ar

http://aqicn.org/city/portugal/lourinha/lourinha/

Nota:
A comparação de dados entre locais de medição diferentes serve meramente para fins indicativos. Posto isto e querendo-se fazer comparações, compare-se então apenas o AQI referente às particulas PM2.5, pois o AQ Index, de acordo com as normas internacionais é dado pelo valor do poluente mais significativo no momento de referência.
Dando um exemplo:  A estação da Lourinhã mede tambem os níveis de O3, assim, se o O3 representar um AQI de 29, e as PM2.5 representarem um AQI de 20 (em ambos os locais), o AQ Index apresentado na estação da Lourinhã seria de 29 e na MeteoCercal de 20, já se o O3 fosse de 15 na Lourinha, então ambas as estações apresentariam o mesmo AQ Index de 20. Simples, o mais alto define o AQ Index
Actualmente, as maiores preocupantes centram-se nas particulas PM2.5, pois por serem tão pequenas (dimensão igual ou inferior a 2.5 microns) alojam-se nos pulmões e não são expelidas na respiração, a sua acumulação pode causar problemas de saúde graves.

Fiquem bem e respirem bom ar :-)

Obrigado por ler


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Jan 2018 às 18:58)

Werk_AG disse:


> Alguns meses depois, o WeatherDuino Air Quality Monitor chegou!
> Desenvolvido para funcionar integrado no sistema WeatherDuino Pro2 PLUS, é tambem possível usá-lo como um dispositivo independente, permitindo leituras da qualidade do ar, no seu próprio display.
> 
> O WeatherDuino Air Quality Monitor fornece leituras da densidade de particulas PM2.5, PM10 e Air Quality Index (EPA standard) e CO2 (opcional)
> ...



Actualmente, o WU já aceita e mostra nas respectivas páginas, dados da qualidade do ar provenientes de estações meteorológicas WeatherDuino equipadas com o WeatherDuino Air Quality Monitor

No link abaixo, pode ver gráficos das PM2.5 e PM10 (Estação MeteoCercal) nas páginas da WU

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICERCALC2


----------



## Werk_AG (13 Abr 2018 às 05:42)

Eis a nova versão das unidades Wireless Display para as estações meteorológicas WeatherDuino.
Compativel com as versões Pro2 e Pro2 PLUS







As unidades Wireless Display são um equipamento opcional muito apreciado pelos utilizadores de estações meteorológicas WeatherDuino. Funcionam como um ecran remoto, exibindo todos os dados meteorológicos disponíveis no ecran do receptor da estação, tornando possível visualizar esses dados en tempo real, em vários locais (divisões de uma casa, varios locais numa estufa agricola, etc, etc). É possível usar tantas unidades quantas forem necessárias.
Devido à funcionalidade WiFi desta nova versão, as actualizações de software podem ser feitas via OTA sem necessidade de remover o dispositivo do local de instalação.













Este é o primeiro dispositivo WeatherDuino disponibilizado totalmente montado, Um passo ao encontro das muitas solicitações para disponibilizar estações WeatherDuino totalmente montadas.

Obrigado por ter lido.


----------



## Werk_AG (11 Mai 2018 às 01:22)

Temos o prazer que anunciar que o sistema WeatherDuino já tem uma WiKi disponível online.
Num so local pode consultar as FAQ sobre o sistema WeatherDuino, informações sobre receptores, transmissores etc, instruções de montagem , programação e utilização.
A Wiki WeatherDuino, encontra-se ainda numa fase preliminar de desenvolvimento. Todos os dias é actualizada e adicionada mais informação.
Esta WiKi é o resultado de um trabaho colaborativo de toda a equipa de testers / developers (pessoas de diversas nacionalidades, tais como Republica Checa, Singapura, Australia, França e Reino Unido).

Para quem quiser desde já visitar, fica aqui o endereço: http://wiki.weatherduino.com

WeatherDuino Weather Stations - 4 anos de existência! Construir uma é agora ainda mais fácil.


----------



## Werk_AG (27 Mai 2018 às 02:41)

Acabou de ser lançado o primeiro receptor WeatherDuino PRO2, que é disponibilizado totalmente montado e pronto a funcionar.

WeatherDuino Pro2 Compact

Como qualquer outro dos sistemas WeatherDuino, pode ser usado com o Cumulus, Weather Display, weeWX ou qualquer outro software que funcione com estações Davis Vantage Pro2.







Para além de blá blá, bom seria um videozinho (bem curtinho) para se ver a "coisa" em ação.
Pois aqui está: http://www.wiki.weatherduino.com/pro2_compact_receiver


----------



## Leandro Ferreira (5 Jun 2018 às 03:42)

Boa noite Werk
Estava lendo sobre o projeto do weatherduino aqui no forum, e achei muito bom.
Tenho uma pequena propriedade de café aqui no Brasil e gostaria de fazer algumas medições por cada hora, como temperatura maxima e minima, Umidade relativa Maxima e Minima, Pressão atmosferica, Velocidade do vento Radiação solar e quantidade de chuva.

Somente não entendi uma coisa. Como conseguir esse sensores? Aonde posso comprar, para utilizar o arduino?
Poderia me explicar? Não tenho muito conhecimento em eletrônica. Sei que o arduino são equipamentos eletronicos que voce consegue personalizar equipamentos. Só isso que sei. Se puder me ajudar, ficaria agradecido.

Obrigado.


----------

